# Thank you Bray Wyatt



## KingofKings1524

I loved the swerve. Everyone expecting Brock and then…


----------



## Adapting

KingofKings1524 said:


> I loved the swerve. Everyone expecting Brock and then…


Glad it WASN'T Brock.


----------



## Honey Bucket

It was AMAZING. Not sure how it tied in with Riddle and such, but the return was just outstanding.

The crowd LOVED it too. I had a huge smile on my face throughout.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I guess his "projects" outside the wrestling business failed... well at least we will get the memes from his terrible segments and matches


----------



## Blonde

PPV started out great with the Brutes vs. Imperium and ended great with Wyatt.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Adapting said:


> Glad it WASN'T Brock.


I love Brock and it was perfect having Cormier there, but I’m glad it went the other way. Hunter must know people get pissed every time they see the logo at the bottom of a PPV when nothing happens. Great shit tonight.


----------



## Adapting

KingofKings1524 said:


> I love Brock and it was perfect having Cormier there, but I’m glad it went the other way. Hunter must know people get pissed every time they see the logo at the bottom of a PPV when nothing happens. Great shit tonight.


Imagine they did Brock first... got everyone's hopes up then did the Bray stuff. That would have been wild.


----------



## KingofKings1524

Honey Bucket said:


> It was AMAZING. Not sure how it tied in with Riddle and such, but the return was just outstanding.
> 
> The crowd LOVED it too. I had a huge smile on my face throughout.


I have friends here that haven’t seen WWE in a while and they were just about as happy with the show as I was.


----------



## Dr. Middy

It felt like looking through the entire history of Wyatt as a character, combining stuff he did as The Fiend and stuff he did as his OG cult leader gimmick too. So maybe they're doing that to keep up the suspense of what his character is going to be.

Personally, I hope it's the cult leader stuff. There was a human element to it which made it work so much better, while The Fiend stuff was fun, but too cartoony and goofy at times, which really hurt him in the end and was to the detriment of his opponents.


----------



## DanielBryanfan96

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I guess his "projects" outside the wrestling business failed... well at least we will get the memes from his terrible segments and matches


Lol at how it took only four posts in for someone to be negative. How anyone can negative after a return like that is beyond me.

Welcome back Bray.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Wonder who his target will be?


----------



## Bagelalmond

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> I guess his "projects" outside the wrestling business failed... well at least we will get the memes from his terrible segments and matches


Something better will come along for him later on. He’s talented enough to get picked up by Hollywood just like Rock and Cena. He doesn’t need those failed projects.


----------



## Dr. Middy

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1578947278311948290


----------



## KingofKings1524

“Just when you think something is over. It’s just the beginning”.


----------



## cujo1985

Great now I gotta watch people gush over a below average worker............


----------



## Honey Bucket

Dr. Middy said:


> It felt like looking through the entire history of Wyatt as a character, combining stuff he did as The Fiend and stuff he did as his OG cult leader gimmick too. So maybe they're doing that to keep up the suspense of what his character is going to be.
> 
> Personally, I hope it's the cult leader stuff. There was a human element to it which made it work so much better, while The Fiend stuff was fun, but too cartoony and goofy at times, which really hurt him in the end and was to the detriment of his opponents.


I’m pretty sure it was The Fiends mask on the commentary table which indicated that it was…dead.

Just watching the Firefly Funhouse props covered in cobwebs.

Holy shit, the amount of reaction from this still gives me goosebumps. He has the lantern back, and the way he removed the mask tells us that the OG Bray is back. FUCK.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

Honey Bucket said:


> I’m pretty sure it was The Fiends mask on the commentary table which indicated that it was…dead.
> 
> Just watching the Firefly Funhouse props covered in cobwebs.
> 
> Holy shit, the amount of reaction from this still gives me goosebumps. He has the lantern back, and the way he removed the mask tells us that the OG Bray is back. FUCK.


Yeah the Fiend mask character was in the crowd but The Funhouse was dead. Bray had the new mask and took it off to reveal his face with his old lantern in tow. Feels like he’s just going to be Cape Fear Bray again with a Fiendish like evil twist.


----------



## RainmakerV2

I know it was tight clothing but his gut looked huge.


----------



## WSE

I enjoyed the presentation today. I am hoping for the best. 

I will say though that his character work and and in ring work was really disappointing his last run in my opinion. My biggest issue with him was that he was all story, and then when it got time to cash in on the story with a good match, we'd get nothing matches. 

I hope we get Bray (not Fiend) and actual worked matches.


----------



## Attitude Not Ruthless

WSE said:


> I enjoyed the presentation today. I am hoping for the best.
> 
> I will say though that his character work and and in ring work was really disappointing his last run in my opinion. My biggest issue with him was that he was all story, and then when it got time to cash in on the story with a good match, we'd get nothing matches.
> 
> I hope we get Bray (not Fiend) and actual worked matches.


Wyatt family Bray had better matches, but Fiend Bray I feel like was probably his more memorable character of the two. That being said, the matches did suck because he was a monster presence.
At the end of the day, his strength is his storytelling and psychology.


----------



## Magicman38

If it was Brock everyone would’ve booed.


----------



## Corporate Rock

I’m all about the story building, I could care less if he does a “5 star” match


----------



## KingofKings1524

Corporate Rock said:


> I’m all about the story building, I could care less if he does a “5 star” match


Yep. He’s a “good” worker. But that’s not what he’s about. It’s story building and character work.


----------



## mnvikings

KingofKings1524 said:


> Yep. He’s a “good” worker. But that’s not what he’s about. It’s story building and character work.


He could lead a stable of people and just wrestle occasionally. I just want something that makes me want to tune in each week.


----------



## the_hound

look how happy he is


----------



## KingofKings1524

mnvikings said:


> He could lead a stable of people and just wrestle occasionally. I just want something that makes me want to tune in each week.


That’s what they gave me tonight. Couldn't be happier to be in the front row next Monday.


----------



## Bagelalmond

mnvikings said:


> He could lead a stable of people and just wrestle occasionally. I just want something that makes me want to tune in each week.


Reminds me of Ministry Undertaker who wrestled occasionally just to generate heats. But since he isn’t in a stable, I’d like to see Wyatt put on better matches then. Some of you were complaining about his in-ring skills not too long ago.


----------



## Blade Runner

cujo1985 said:


> Great now I gotta watch people gush over a below average worker............


Is your favorite wrestler of the 90s Dean Malenko?


----------



## cujo1985

Blade Runner said:


> Is your favorite wrestler of the 90s Dean Malenko?


Aye he had over a 1000 holds you leave Malenko alone!!! But no he wasn't.. Just never got the fuss with Bray. Can't remember a single good match he's had.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Event was shit until the end, that was awesome.


----------



## Bagelalmond

cujo1985 said:


> Aye he had over a 1000 holds you leave Malenko alone!!! But no he wasn't.. Just never got the fuss with Bray. Can't remember a single good match he's had.


Yeah, that’s a professional criticism for HHH to consider. What exactly do you want to see him get better at when it comes to wrestling in the ring?


----------



## cujo1985

Bagelalmond said:


> Yeah, that’s a professional criticism for HHH to consider. What exactly do you want to see him get better at when it comes to wrestling in the ring?


It's not just the matches, it's everything. Just never got the appeal of his overall work. Incredibly boring.


----------



## Typical Cena Fan

Extreme Rules was garbage Fiend/Bray Wyatt return was awesome Crowd cheering was insane.. loved seeing people dressed as Huckus, Abby the Witch and Rambling Rabbit and obviously the Funhouse woould be deserted and covered In cobwebs as he’s not been there.


----------



## cyrus_cesar

Didn't catch the show, but I'm glad Wyatt is back. I look forward to the next couple of weeks when people will crap all over him, but I missed the guy.


----------



## Rankles75

Fucking glorious! 🙂🙂🙂

The WWE finally fixes its biggest fuck up of recent times. Hopefully now Vince has gone, they’ll actually give him the booking he deserves.


----------



## Chelsea

Feels surreal and I can't find my words.

Welcome back, Bray!


----------



## Fearless Viper

Hopefully Randy comes back soon to bury this clown again.


----------



## Bagelalmond

Fearless Viper said:


> Hopefully Randy comes back soon to bury this clown again.


Be happy at least it ain’t Montez Ford or Angelo Dawkins who they’re pushing. Wyatt at least has fingers of charisma compared to them.


----------



## Mystic_King

Don't get why people hype Bray Wyatt so much. i mean sure his character presentation is stellar but it was only until the time he had to wrestle. he just suck on the ring i seriously can't remember any good Bray Wyatt match not to mention his character always got old quickly in less than a year although that was probably Vince's fault but i won't expect too much from him


----------



## arch.unleash

Man after 8 fucking years we finally get to see Bray under good management, that was an EPIC return and thank god he took off the mask. It should be thank you Triple H.


----------



## Y2Joe

I’ve never understood the appeal behind Wyatt. There’s nothing interesting about his character. Doesn’t have a good look. Promos go nowhere. Meh.


----------



## IronMan8

He copied Chris Jericho's idea from AEW, but with better production

Not sure about the new mask though


----------



## KingofKings1524

Y2Joe said:


> I’ve never understood the appeal behind Wyatt. There’s nothing interesting about his character. Doesn’t have a good look. Promos go nowhere. Meh.


The appeal is evident. He’s one of the best promos in the business, he’s good enough in the ring and his character work is what professional wrestling is based on. I’m intrigued. That’s that point.


----------



## Hunter's Penis

KingofKings1524 said:


> I loved the swerve. Everyone expecting Brock and then…


why would anyone expect Brock like what is the connection ?????


----------



## Irish Jet

It was pretty good.

I feel bad for Rollins and Riddle though, the crowd was burned out and didn’t give a shit about that match. They just wanted to get to Bray. They need to get rid of these gimmick PPV’s.


----------



## Bagelalmond

@Irish Jet i wish they kept Capitol punishment. That was a solid name for a ppv


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Holy fuck that was perfect.


----------



## Lorromire

Tuned in for Edge vs Balor, which ended up being a huge dud tbh. Glad Wyatt was there to save the day.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

I don’t ever wanna hear something stupid like “Brays not over” ever again, did you hear that fucking pop???


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hunter's Penis said:


> why would anyone expect Brock like what is the connection ?????


Guessing you aren’t a UFC fan. Brock and Cormier have been a thing for a long time.


----------



## Bagelalmond

KingofKings1524 said:


> Guessing you aren’t a UFC fan. Brock and Cormier have been a thing for a long time.


My question is why can’t WWE let 2 UFC fighters fight in a WWE ring unscripted? Like with the Brock and Cain match, it could’ve been better if they just let them do their own thing.


----------



## Dickhead1990

He's back where he belongs. As much as many were calling for him to go to AEW, it just wouldn't have been the right fit for him.


----------



## Bahn Yuki

Guess I'll have to start watching WWE again. 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunter's Penis

KingofKings1524 said:


> Guessing you aren’t a UFC fan. Brock and Cormier have been a thing for a long time.


mate are you a troll or something

did DC did or say anything about Brock prior to this match ?

were the bunny clips any relevance to Brock ?

was the reveal on SD that was to happen at ER any connect with Brock ?

unless you were dropped on the head recently, you would think it was all about Brock rofl rofl rofl rofl


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hunter's Penis said:


> mate are you a troll or something
> 
> did DC did or say anything about Brock prior to this match ?
> 
> were the bunny clips any relevance to Brock ?
> 
> was the reveal on SD that was to happen at ER any connect with Brock ?
> 
> unless you were dropped on the head recently, you would think it was all about Brock rofl rofl rofl rofl





Hunter's Penis said:


> mate are you a troll or something
> 
> did DC did or say anything about Brock prior to this match ?
> 
> were the bunny clips any relevance to Brock ?
> 
> was the reveal on SD that was to happen at ER any connect with Brock ?
> 
> unless you were dropped on the head recently, you would think it was all about Brock rofl rofl rofl rofl


----------



## Hunter's Penis

KingofKings1524 said:


>


again

read what I said

OMG! you showing just one clip of them casually touching each other dicks way back in 2018 that has no connection whatsoever


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hunter's Penis said:


> again
> 
> read what I said
> 
> OMG! you showing just one clip of them casually touching each other dicks way back in 2018 that has no connection whatsoever


I have a feeling you aren’t going to last much longer on this site. Have a good one.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11

Hunter's Penis said:


> again
> 
> read what I said
> 
> OMG! you showing just one clip of them casually touching each other dicks way back in 2018 that has no connection whatsoever


Dude, why are you getting so emotional? It's not that deep.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61

Lol all the crybabies in the comments. Same people who cry about Roman. Same people. Who are on CM Junks nuts. Same people who said AEW would kill WWE . I can’t wait to see the crying about Bray Wyatt posts on here. These idiots will never be happy.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

Save what ending? Ending was fine but bray did make the show better, good to see him back and not as the fiend tho i dont dislike the fiend i mostly dislike the firefly house stuff


----------



## Hunter's Penis

KingofKings1524 said:


> I have a feeling you aren’t going to last much longer on this site. Have a good one.





PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Dude, why are you getting so emotional? It's not that deep.


you guys are really soft lmao so easy to trigger when called out 

go run to admins and cry


----------



## KingofKings1524

Hunter's Penis said:


> you guys are really soft lmao so easy to trigger when called out
> 
> go run to admins and cry


You have no friends.


----------



## BigRedMonster47

Disappointing ending in the Rollins/Riddle match leads us to this!!

Thank You Wyatt!! 🙌🏻


----------



## awfxhwpo

KingofKings1524 said:


> I loved the swerve. Everyone expecting Brock and then…


Who is "everyone"? None of the clues pointed to Brock, and I didn't read or hear anything about Brock.


----------



## kylekerr1

So good to see him back


----------

